# How long did you lurk before becoming a active member?



## Nekochako (Sep 25, 2017)

How long did you lurk before becoming a active member?

I lurked IIRC from june 2014 to november 2015. Around there i can say i started being a active member.

Hopefully this is the right place to post this kind off thread.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 25, 2017)

Didn't lurk at all, just dived in head first into the negs and built my way up.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## NW (Sep 25, 2017)

Don't remember, I don't think I was ever an active lurker. it was kinda on and off.


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 25, 2017)

around 2011 ish


----------



## Shrike (Sep 25, 2017)

I joined early 2007, and I guess I lurked around from time to time since 2006. Yeah, I'm old, fuck you.


----------



## Itachі (Sep 25, 2017)

Never lurked, just joined and started posting.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 25, 2017)

Jan 2009, I think.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 25, 2017)

2 years I think, was too busy with a ridoncuously stressful job and I only signed up to view images I think since I didn't post shit. 

and then I decided to leave my job and got placed on garden leave where they pay you not to work for a competitor because of the privileged information most senior or creative employees have access to.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 25, 2017)

I lurked the SS FC for maybe 2 years? I didn’t have an account or anything, I would just lurk it as a guest mainly because I didn’t care enough about the rest of Naruto to want to join. I was content just reading the posts and looking at fan art until I wasn’t so I joined. Learned real quick that I was definitely more of a casual shipperwthan the FC’s.

Left my account inactive before coming back in a year and posting outside of the FC’s. And that’s when I found the chatterbox.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 25, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> I lurked the SS FC for maybe 2 years? I didn’t have an account or anything, I would just lurk it as a guest mainly because I didn’t care enough about the rest of Naruto to want to join. I was content just reading the posts and looking at fan art until I wasn’t so I joined. Learned real quick that I was definitely more of a casual shipperwthan the FC’s.
> 
> Left my account inactive before coming back in a year and posting outside of the FC’s. And that’s when I found the chatterbox.


shit this reminded me about your avatar.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 25, 2017)

I never lurked just joined for the spoilers and ended up posting.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 25, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> I never lurked just joined for the spoilers and ended up posting.


Given your small stature you'd make an excellent lurker.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 25, 2017)

I only lurked around the NnT section until I got a bit more active with them and some other sections.


----------



## Dayscanor (Sep 25, 2017)

I didn't lurk, I don't in general. I just make an account and start posting shit.

In this case one day I was so fed up with MH being down all the time, that I came here to make an account.

And voilà.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 25, 2017)

fuck you MH

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hamtaro (Sep 27, 2017)

I lurked for a week or 2.

Made an account, and was mainly lurking for another week or so before really diving into the FT section.


----------



## Island (Sep 27, 2017)

I always lurk.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 28, 2017)

around 1 year, always checking naruto battledome


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 28, 2017)

I was pretty much a toddler when I joined this site, only lurked for 30 seconds.

I was bored in Kuwait and needed something to do.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> Kuwait


I thought you're from Canada


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> I thought you're from Canada


I am, but when I joined NF I was in Kuwait.

That summer I travelled to Saudi Arabia, Germany, Kuwait and England.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> I am, but when I joined NF I was in Kuwait.
> 
> That summer I travelled to Saudi Arabia, Germany, Kuwait and England.


Can't tell if you're the son of James Bond traveling the earth, or are you just referencing VPN locations from your dupe army.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Can't tell if you're the son of James Bond traveling the earth, or are you just referencing VPN locations from your dupe army.


 

Just travelled a bit, that's all.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 28, 2017)

Joined right after my birthday as well.


----------



## kire (Sep 29, 2017)

A week maybe two..


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 30, 2017)

Didn't lurk but I actually didn't post much at first.

Then I ended up taking a break not too long after that lasted a year or two, don't remember exactly how long.

After that break is when I seriously started posting consistently.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Sep 30, 2017)

A couple months


----------



## trance (Sep 30, 2017)

a week or two

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sassy (Sep 30, 2017)

Lurked for a month or two then joined.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harmonie (Oct 5, 2017)

Pretty sure I joined this place when I discovered it. Not sure I can ever say I have been a very active member, though. lol


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 11, 2017)

I joined and then started lurking


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 12, 2017)

I join in 2015 then lurk for a while then decide to stop then comeback in June as an active poster in OL.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 12, 2017)

Back at 07 was looking for bug art on Deviantart when I saw a drawing of some guy with a hood covered in insects, after a short google search found out he was called Shino and was apparently from a show called Naruto, after watching some episodes and got hooked I found this forum because of the Shino FC and joined November the same year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2017)

not sure if it was 2006 or 2007 but I lurked for a year before creating my first account


----------



## Platypus (Oct 12, 2017)

A year at least


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 19, 2017)

Actively lurked NF for about two or three months iirc


----------



## Eros (Oct 24, 2017)

If I remember correctly, I joined the day I found NF. I had been binge watching Naruto (and possibly One Piece already) and I was looking for a place to talk about them. :blu


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 24, 2017)

Around 5 minutes


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 25, 2017)

Didn't really lurk at all. Honestly, the first time I heard about this place was right before I make my account here.


----------



## Swift (Oct 26, 2017)

Before I made my account? Maybe a week or so. Then I had active times sporadically, but I ended up lurking more than posting for years.

I guess I'm active now, finally? I was just very shy and hesitant about this site, which is unlike me.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Nov 12, 2017)

0 minutes, i like big avatars.


----------



## Lew (Dec 4, 2017)

Joined surprisingly fast after I caught up to the Naruto anime. Though I still lurk most of the time, you just see me lurking.


----------



## Cereza (Dec 5, 2017)

I lurked for a month or two I think


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 6, 2017)

I originally came on here to talk about Sasuke, so I joined relatively fast, but then stayed because I like the people here.


----------



## Albert Meadows (Dec 7, 2017)

I am just here for NF calcs, but I was 'lurking' for around two years.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 10, 2017)

got NF recommended and joined without lurking

but then went inactive and after a few years started lurking without remebering my account for 1 or 2 months 
currently somewhat in a state between inactive and lurking


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 16, 2017)

Lurked for about a couple minutes before joining on February of last year, although the decision between lurking and joining wasn't too difficult to make.


----------



## Deidars (Jan 29, 2018)

I never lurked. I just recently discovered this forum's existence and joined like yesterday.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> I was pretty much a toddler when I joined this site, only lurked for 30 seconds.
> 
> I was bored in Kuwait and needed something to do.



.......kuwait? really? thought you said you were born and bred in X.

and i dunno, tbh. i came to check the site out after graduating high school and tried to create an account- it came back with this one and a 2004 join date. i dont remember making the account at all. though i used to visit the main page at the time, to get the latest manga chapters and read tazmo's cute little blog things.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> .......kuwait? really?



Summer 2006 I was in Saudi Arabia and Kuwait from the end of June to end of August, that's when I joined NF. 

also please edit my city from your post, no one on NF knows where i live but you


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 29, 2018)

Ava said:


> Summer 2006 I was in Saudi Arabia and Kuwait from the end of June to end of August, that's when I joined NF.
> 
> also please edit my city from your post, no one on NF knows where i live but you



changed it, lol- and also i used to live in kuwait once upon a time.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 29, 2018)

The forum came up a couple of times while I was googling Naruto stuff, so I decided to join


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 29, 2018)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> changed it, lol- and also i used to live in kuwait once upon a time.



Thank you 

And it's nice that you're so well travelled, I wanna visit more countries one day as well hopefully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 30, 2018)

Never lurked. 
I just started posting after I joined.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 30, 2018)

I dont lurk, I just join


----------



## WT (Feb 2, 2018)

Lurked for about a year...

Used to google 'naruto theories' as that was a seperate section back then. During the period I joined, which was a year later, it was Sasuke vs Itachi in the manga or slightly before that...


----------



## Polaris (Feb 4, 2018)

I don’t recall lurking at all before becoming a member on this forum. Joining this forum on a whim is one of the few things I’ve done in my life without analyzing every possible outcome of a thought/idea I’m considering putting into action. That didn’t go over too well, lol.


----------



## Mob (Feb 4, 2018)

I joined in 2010 but was not active till the beginning of 2017, I did some lurking at that time and decided to return so I can disscus DB super

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 4, 2018)

lurked about half year mostly in One Piece section and joined mid 2007. though have been inactive seldomly for long periods

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Virus (Feb 4, 2018)

Is it just me or does it also bug you that it says ’a active’ instead of ’an active’? Every time I come here I hope that this thread isn’t on first page but I always get dissapointed.


----------



## Mob (Feb 5, 2018)

zoro_santoryu said:


> lurked about half year mostly in One Piece section and joined mid 2007. though have been inactive seldomly for long periods


Did you always have this avie? I think I have seen you in the 2010 when  I posted a little in One Piece section.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 5, 2018)

I think I joined NF as soon as I found it.


----------

